# Did you vomit during labor



## rubysoho120

I am TOTALLY terrified of getting sick during labor. Is it that common?


----------



## shayandfamily

Unfortunately it seems to be quite common. Although, once you're at the Hospital they can give you anti-nausea injections to stop you feeling and being sick x


----------



## rubysoho120

I was worried about that. I hope they can give me the medicine in time.


----------



## Danielleee

I was sick but it was down to the diamorphine i had, i also had anti-sickness medication with it but didn't help for me :flower: everybody reacts differently though x


----------



## Tacey

I think it is quite common, especially with certain pain relief. I didn't have drugs and thankfully stayed vomit free.


----------



## chuck

Yup both times, DS1 I had just had a VE say up had a huge ctx and threw up until my tummy was empty, DS2 I guess it was transition but similar, had a massive ctx and then emptied my tummy. 

It wasn't Prolonged or that bad just a fair bit of sick in a short time. Kinda like being Si I when your drunk you just do it and it's done not like the gross retching you get when you're ill.


----------



## xsadiex

I wasn't sick in labour x


----------



## Cocoa

Hi!

I wasn't sick in Labour either. I thought the Gas and Air would make me feel sick but it didn't at all.


----------



## Sovereign

I wasn't sick and I had/have hyperemesis x


----------



## GypsyDancer

I wasnt sick or nauseous..i had gas and air, pethidine and an epidural x


----------



## amjon

I got slightly nauseous a couple of days in the morning. Some jello helped though and I never got sick. (I think my stomach was just too empty in the morning.)


----------



## Laura--x

I was petrified of being sick in labour for a good few weeks coming up to the delivery, i felt really nauseous when i first went into hospital but i think it was more Psychological, i told the nurse and she gave me some anti sickness medicine and thankfully i wasnt actualyl sick x


----------



## sarah0108

Nope! 

I never even had morning sickness:haha:


----------



## rubysoho120

sovereign what is hypermeises?


----------



## happygal

i was sick a few times during my first labour but not at all with my second x


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Ive been through it 3x and nope, not once. :thumbup:

During labor with DD2 i was able to eat and i didnt get sick.


----------



## AimeeM

I did every time at transition stage and my sister did too.


----------



## NashiPear

I was sick at transition. It kind of surprised me at first and then the nurse kept telling me that was a good sign, I was doing well and then I didn't really care. She said that meant I was labouring hard (not that women that aren't sick don't labour hard, but it was encouragement that my body was hard at work!). Just the pep talk I needed!


----------



## teal

I didn't, but I hadn't eaten much - my waters broke just after 9am and I wasn't allowed to eat while in labour xx


----------



## LouiseClare

Yes I was sick, unfortunatley the anti sickness medication didn't work, I was immediatley sick after they gave me the tablet so then they gave me an injection but I was still sick. I had to have a c-section in the end due to slow progression and when they were stapling me up I started being sick again and all the staples popped out, it was not pleasant.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I wasn't sick. I only had gas and air. xx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I was sick whilst I was going through transition - it is pretty common I think. They gave me an anti sickness jab because I was getting a bit distressed - though again that is pretty common during transition!


----------



## Sommerfugl

I wasn't sick, don't remember feeling nauseous at all either. I had just gas and air.


----------



## 17thy

Yes, a number of times but I think it was from the medicine and not eating for almost a day.

Hopefully we can go natural next time and have a better experience.


----------



## NuKe

I felt really ill once they told me I would be staying in, but it passed and I was never actually sick :)


----------



## NaturalMomma

It is fairly common, and it's actually a good sign. It's a sign that things are going well. Vomiting also is common with the epidural, usually after birth though. I vomitted both times. With ds1 I did after birth and with ds2 I did during transition.


----------



## rubysoho120

As an emetophobic vomitting is never a good sign for anything.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

rubysoho120 said:


> As an emetophobic vomitting is never a good sign for anything.

:hugs:

My sister is emetophobic so I can appreciate how worried you must be.

Have you tried councelling or hyponotherpy as a treatment beforehand? My sister had hypnotherepy and had excellent short term (6 months +) of results but then she sort of fell of the bandwagon with working on techniques for managing her phobia.

:hugs:


----------



## rubysoho120

I don't have the insurance for therapy. I have done it in the past and it did help, but still hard because it comes back worse with stress and worry. :(


----------



## AmeliePoulain

rubysoho120 said:


> I don't have the insurance for therapy. I have done it in the past and it did help, but still hard because it comes back worse with stress and worry. :(

I am sure you will cope brilliantly, if you are like my sister at all she does really well when she actually has to face the problem in relation to herself.

The thought of it causes much more stress than the reality for her.

Would you be able to include your phobia in your birth plan and make sure your doctor is aware so first sign of any issues you can have an anti sickness jab?


----------



## Laucu

I was sick at the beginning but only because my husband gave me a carrot and apple juice!! Bless him, he was trying to help but it just made me vom!


----------



## rubysoho120

Yeah I want to talk to her about it. I'm just nervous. I feel very judged usually when I tell people because most don't understand. I'm hoping we can get it all figured out so this won't be our last baby. Neither my mom with her 4 births or my sister with her 2 births got sick...so I'm praying that runs in my family and I will be okay.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

rubysoho120 said:


> Yeah I want to talk to her about it. I'm just nervous. I feel very judged usually when I tell people because most don't understand. I'm hoping we can get it all figured out so this won't be our last baby. Neither my mom with her 4 births or my sister with her 2 births got sick...so I'm praying that runs in my family and I will be okay.

I can appeciate how people dont always take it seriously but since helping my sister through a panic attack I really understand how horrible it can be and how much it can affect your day to day life :hugs:

Definitely raise it with your doctor, being scared is the last thing you want going into labour x


----------



## lozzy21

I was sick but it was because I had an empty stomach, it was over and done within a few mins.


----------



## rubysoho120

AmeliePoulain said:


> rubysoho120 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I want to talk to her about it. I'm just nervous. I feel very judged usually when I tell people because most don't understand. I'm hoping we can get it all figured out so this won't be our last baby. Neither my mom with her 4 births or my sister with her 2 births got sick...so I'm praying that runs in my family and I will be okay.
> 
> I can appeciate how people dont always take it seriously but since helping my sister through a panic attack I really understand how horrible it can be and how much it can affect your day to day life :hugs:
> 
> Definitely raise it with your doctor, being scared is the last thing you want going into labour xClick to expand...

Thank you. I will. We go in Feb 3rd. I love that you are so understanding. I wish I had a doctor who knew about emetophobia already...


----------



## Misskitty10

Yep! About 8 times! :-(


----------



## emilyjade

I felt sick through both because of g&a but wasnt actually sick x


----------



## HellBunny

I did with gas and air, once i stopped that i was fine, though i was sick lots afterwards, probably shock to the system :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

I did throw up in labor unfortunately. I had a lot of nausea in first tri but it went away in mid-second tri or so and didn't really come back


----------



## MrsH1980

I wasn't sick until the pushing stage - midwife kept telling me to sip water in between pushes so I didn't dehydrate but when I did push the force caused me to be sick. Didn't bother me at all though, your mind is elsewhere lol x


----------



## Sovereign

rubysoho120 said:


> sovereign what is hypermeises?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperemesis_gravidarum

It's not nice!!!! :flower:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I elt a little sick during my first 2 labours, but I'm pretty sure it was the gas and air, as soon as I put it down, I was fine. My last 2 labours I had no pain meds and was absolutely fine.


----------



## Dragonfly

I did first time and I had a spinal and was kinda hard throwing up lying down it was the drugs though. Second time around I was throwing up after labor for a while.


----------



## Joyzerelly

I was sick, but I barely remember it, it really wasn't a big deal at all. Vomitting can be a sign that you're ready to deliver. I just suddenly felt a bit sick, someone passed me a bowl and it was over. Its truly not something to worry about. At least it wasn't for me.


----------



## Gretaa

I wasn't sick during the labour but was after it. I had a sip of tea and brought it back as well as a bite of toast which came back as well >.<


----------



## jess77

yes I felt sick after sucking on gas and air, and during my section I was physically sick apparently it was due to the top up of pain meds they give me after baby was born as epi was starting to wear off slightly and my op was taking a little longer than expected at uterus was really stretched.


----------



## xxEMZxx

With my son, yes, all over the delivery suite lmao! With my daughter I was sick for about an hour after but luckily had a good supply of cardboard trays this time, they had to give me an anti-sickness jab though as I just could not stop vomitting xx


----------



## Hunbun

Yes, but it was my fault for taking to much gas and air at one time.:haha:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I wasnt sick :), usd g&a and birthing pool for both my labours.


----------



## beetroot

I was sick twice, once in the latent phase and once in established labour. It's very sudden and you don't really feel ill. I didn't have any meds. Xx


----------



## Emerald

I wasnt sick with my first labour. But I was with my second.
My midwife asked what the kidney bean was *awkward moment*
:sick:


----------



## whirlwind

I am also an emetophobe - it sends me into panic. Like you, I was terrified of being sick during labor and worried about it during my last month or so of pregnancy.

But you know what? I did get sick during labor, just before transition when the contractions were intense. It's like they were squeezing so strongly that my stomach got involved too. I just told my nurse I was feeling nauseous and I was going to go hang around the bathroom for a while. But when you're in labor, you enter a different consciousness, you're very busy, focused on your labor. You suddenly don't care about things that would normally bother you. When I had to throw up, I just went and did it, didn't make a big deal and went back to focusing on my labor. Same about being naked- I'm very shy, but when I was pushing baby out, I couldn't stand clothing and 3 doctors and 5 nurses were in the room and I didn't care at all.

So, if you do get sick, don't worry - you will be OK, you will be focused on your work and will just get back into stride. 

Some advice - don't drink orange juice while in labor, I read somewhere that this can make you vomit. If you feel like eating in early labor, stick with easy things like bananas or fruit popsicles.
Good luck and let us know how you do!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I wasn't sick during labour


----------



## rubysoho120

whirlwind said:


> I am also an emetophobe - it sends me into panic. Like you, I was terrified of being sick during labor and worried about it during my last month or so of pregnancy.
> 
> But you know what? I did get sick during labor, just before transition when the contractions were intense. It's like they were squeezing so strongly that my stomach got involved too. I just told my nurse I was feeling nauseous and I was going to go hang around the bathroom for a while. But when you're in labor, you enter a different consciousness, you're very busy, focused on your labor. You suddenly don't care about things that would normally bother you. When I had to throw up, I just went and did it, didn't make a big deal and went back to focusing on my labor. Same about being naked- I'm very shy, but when I was pushing baby out, I couldn't stand clothing and 3 doctors and 5 nurses were in the room and I didn't care at all.
> 
> So, if you do get sick, don't worry - you will be OK, you will be focused on your work and will just get back into stride.
> 
> Some advice - don't drink orange juice while in labor, I read somewhere that this can make you vomit. If you feel like eating in early labor, stick with easy things like bananas or fruit popsicles.
> Good luck and let us know how you do!

Thank you for the advice. Im hoping since my mom and sister never got sick that it will run in the family. :/ I just don't want to have it become an issue and not be able to do the labor because Im flipping out...


----------



## kiasuten

I totally forgot until now... I vomited twice during labor. Not something I care to remember, honestly...


----------



## Mommieslove

Due to the medicine that they gave me Magnesium sulfate since I was in labor at 33 weeks with 1 child. Luckily my throwing up helped me push out my daughter.:flower:


----------



## cherryglitter

i did, about half way through. 
mine was due to all the gas and air mixed with a fresh shot of pethidine!


----------

